# color fill on engraved acrylic



## mdwilliams999 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on color fill for acrylic pen engraving?

I have someone I use for pen engraving but they don't do color fill.  I was wondering if the color fill was something I could do on my own when I get the pen back from the engraver.

Mike


----------



## JAZNCARR (Nov 28, 2011)

*yes sir*

If u go to kallanshaan woods website. They have a short tutorial on colorfilling yourself as he charges 3.00 per line for it. The website he uses for his ink is laserbits.com or something along those lines...  I do recomend polishing. To the highest finish polish as some of the colors like red and blue will bleed if you don't.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2011)

Rub-n-Buff at your craft supply store. Comes in different colors including silver and gold.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Inlace, available at CSUSA


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 28, 2011)

I color fill my own with "Fill" from laserbits.com  I got the small sample set so I have several color options. It only takes a very small amount to do a pen. Be sure your pens have their finish done or it might bleed into the pen body. Acrylic is easy but wood a little tougher. I don't use CA finish on wood. I use Shellwax. After doing the fill, you wipe off the access with plain rubbing alcohol. That will strip the Shellwax so I then go back and put a new coat on it.


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 28, 2011)

New Hermes Gravograph sells colored wax sticks to fill in the engravings done on their machines, sorta like a Crayola on steroids. I use Rub 'N Buff on my engravings, quicker and easier to use.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 28, 2011)

Rub'n'buff or acrylic paints work well.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 28, 2011)

I fill with artists acrylic paint, the kind in a tube not the bottle kind.  That's what my engraver uses.  They charge $4 for fill and I buy the large tube of paint for $3, it will do a couple hundred pens.  Assuming the engraved pen has a CA finish or is an acrylic, just rub the paint, any color, into the engraving and when it begins to haze over, wipe it off and repeat.  Nothing else is required.  I've done many pens this way and none have had a problem.
WB


----------



## okiebugg (Nov 29, 2011)

*acrylic paints*



Wood Butcher said:


> I fill with artists acrylic paint, the kind in a tube not the bottle kind. That's what my engraver uses. They charge $4 for fill and I buy the large tube of paint for $3, it will do a couple hundred pens. Assuming the engraved pen has a CA finish or is an acrylic, just rub the paint, any color, into the engraving and when it begins to haze over, wipe it off and repeat. Nothing else is required. I've done many pens this way and none have had a problem.
> WB


 
I do the same, using tube paint.

I do have a different process FWIW. I turn the blanks to about .10 oversize and sand slightly--they are not finished. I remove them from the lathe and take the blanks to my engraver friend. He charges an arm and a leg for colorfill so I started doing my own. He engraves them compensating for the oversize. I get them back and then do the colorfill--not filling the laser grooves full. A drop of CA will seal them and then I do the final sanding, 1 coat of CA then Deft lacquer. There is no bleeding and the pen finishes nicely.


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 29, 2011)

Fan of Laserbits, colors. Little goes a long way. After pen is engraved, I'll simply take a cotton swab, and work the color down into the engraving. A light wipe with paper towel or cotton cloth with a little alcohol, don't use your good Scotch, will clean up any excess. A final coat of Rennaisance wax, hit it with buffing wheel, and I'm done.

MD, many good ideas on here, any of them will work for you.


----------

